
Consider support for French sovereign operating system - andrelaszlo
https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/19396
======
nickpsecurity
Joking aside, this could be an exciting endeavor given how much robust
software and tooling that INRIA alone has cranked out. Looking at their stuff,
the French OS would probably be XtreemOS on Bertin's hypervisor with trusted
components rewritten in Ocaml, Bigloo Scheme, or Pharo Smalltalk. They'd fail
overall given OS's are a pain to write. However, we'd get a ton of type-safe,
memory-safe, and possibly functional components out of it for every part of
the stack.

Let's just nudge and encourage them to go ahead with the project as it should
be easy. Cuz we need those safe alternatives to UNIX like yesterday. By the
time they're done, the robust, C alternatives & compilers should be mature
enough to recode whatever components the academics came up with. I'm game! :)

------
WiseWeasel
This relates to a brief push for the development of such an OS back in 2014;
it didn't go anywhere, and I'm not aware of any recent activity on this front.

[http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/06/06/digital-
sovereignty-c...](http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/06/06/digital-sovereignty-
cant-os-made-france/)

It's a great use of Superdupont imagery, however.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdupont](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superdupont)

~~~
SwellJoe
France does weird shit like this pretty regularly. The culture defenders at
L'Académie française invented a word for email, "courriel", to try to prevent
the English derived word from becoming more common in France.

It's a vaguely creepy bit of nationalism and thought policing from an
otherwise mostly reasonable nation.

~~~
dudul
"Weird shit" like trying to resist to American cultural imperialism? Why is it
so "weird" that some countries would like to preserve their language? Or not
be dependent on America's Internet? Or GPS?

It reminds me of the anti-France campaign when they were working on their own
nuclear weapons. America couldn't stand to see another nation work on
developing their own nuclear power instead of being just happy to be protected
by the US and NATO.

Americans like to complain that they have to spend big money to be the world's
policeman, but when a country tries to emancipate from American influence it
is met with derision.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I hear a lot about American 'imperialism' in cultural phenomenon. That seems a
strong word. It implies a jack-booted dictator forcing something on the world.

What I see is, the success of American cultural behaviors is emulated widely.
Folks get upset about this and blame America for its success. Instead of, I
don't know, blaming folks for emulating America? If you can even argue that
they are 'to blame' for anything.

------
amelius
They also tried this with a search engine:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaero)

~~~
frik
France and Germany.

With the EU tax money only Exalead emerged (web search engine) which got
bought by Dassault Systèmes:
[https://www.exalead.com/search/](https://www.exalead.com/search/)

------
frik
We need something what Linux is to Unix, but for the Windows 10 problem.

They could sponsor _Wine_ and _ReactOS_ :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wine_\(software\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReactOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReactOS)

------
octatoan
> \--cherchez-stackoverflow

------
walterstucco
still looking for the funny bits…

